# Estimated Cost of a DSG Transmission Oil Service...?



## austinparratt (11 mo ago)

Hi all,

My 2010 3.2 TT is due a transmission oil service. Can anyone please tell me what I can expect to pay for this..? So I can start saving ... ahaha. Audi dealer compared with others would be great. 
I am in the UK.

Thanks in advance,

Nathan


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

Probably better someone in the UK answers since I'm not sure the price of the oil there. And that's the most expensive part--the fluid is not too cheap. Over here it's around $100 CAD +/- $50 depending on what you buy. For either the Fuchs or the Liqui-Moly I think thos are around that $100 mark for 5L and an OE filter; the OE and Pentosin (which are apparently one and the same) are more like $150; the Vaico fluid you can get on the cheaper side I believe, maybe around $80ish? But prices might vary quite a bit over there.

I wouldn't go anywhere near an Audi stealer for service, but that's just my feeling on all stealerships in general. Just make sure the shop you're going to knows how to do the change and has the correct equipment (you just need a pretty common trans fluid pump to do it but also need to know the procedure). As an alternative and if you plan on keeping the vehicle for the long term I recommend you DIY it, just need to buy the pump--those go for ~$80ish USD, or at least that's what I paid for mine. You can actually do it without the pump but IMO that's a cumbersome and slow way to do this service. Tip if you do DIY--when in doubt, always overfill. It's better to overfill it than underfill. I'm not talking a huge amount of overfill but if you think there's possibly not enough in there, there probably isn't.


----------



## Jezzie (May 24, 2020)

austinparratt said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My 2010 3.2 TT is due a transmission oil service. Can anyone please tell me what I can expect to pay for this..? So I can start saving ... ahaha. Audi dealer compared with others would be great.
> I am in the UK.
> ...


Audi dealer prices seem to be around £225


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ *austinparratt *- If you have a AWD Quattro, you might as well get the Haldex done (be sure they replace both filters) at the same time while it's up in the air. Also the final drive, have that done too. Fluid changes are cheap insurance.


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

Just a waste of money. No combustion and no fuel is injected on the transmission so why the hell do you need to change it?


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ *Wolvez* - Basic fluid dynamics 101. Over time, transmission fluid breaks down primarily due to friction (particle shear) anti-foam agent degradation and of course heat. 
Is this even a conversation?.


----------



## zsdom (Oct 25, 2020)

Midland VW charge £190 for a DSG service

Put your reg in & select book now & it’ll price everything for you

https://www.midlandvw.co.uk/


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

SwissJetPilot said:


> @ *Wolvez* - Basic fluid dynamics 101. Over time, transmission fluid breaks down primarily due to friction (particle shear) anti-foam agent degradation and of course heat.
> Is this even a conversation?.


You keep wasting time educating yourself with propaganda instead of understanding how things work. The DSG have internal filter that can't be replace without removing the transmission. It's stupid to keep changing the fluid without replacing the filter. When the metal particles trap in the filter get push out the valve in the valvebody aka mechatronic will get stuck. 

The oldest vehicle I own is already 24 years old. Still using the factory filled power steering fluid (Mercon ATF). Until now it is still color red.  


Numbers don't lie, LIARS used numbers.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ *Wolvez* - You are correct. Filter and fluids should be changed together.

However the laws of physics are not up for debate; lubrication, hydraulic and coolant fluids will degrade and break down over time. Period. Do what you want on your own vehicles, but please stop suggesting to new Forum members with genuine concerns about the proper care and maintenance of their vehicles that these services are a waste of time and money.

According to the Workshop Manual *Transmission, Automatic 6-speed - A005TT01520* the filter is located on top of the transmission housing. Can you share with us where the internal filter is located?

For anyone interested in doing this service themselves, you can read about it *here*. The *Workshop Manual* referenced above can be found *here*.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ *austinparratt - *Here's a list of recommended maintenance and services and one that's specific to the 3.2 VR6 - 








FAQ - Audi TT (8J) Recommended Maintenance & Service


Thanks to Barr_End for this excellent list of maintenance topics. :) The standard Audi maintenance schedule does not cover many of these issues, and from over a decade of Mk2 experience, these recommendations should be followed, especially by new owners who may not have a service history for...




www.ttforum.co.uk












FAQ - Mk2 3.2 VR6 (BUB) Maintenance & Service


Maintenance & Service - As the title indicates, these are service and maintenance procedures specific to the 3.2 VR6 (BUB) engine. For a better idea of what's inside, I've linked a YouTube video from 2007 of a cut-away 3.2 VR6 engine which shows many of the hidden features like the cyclone...




www.ttforum.co.uk


----------



## austinparratt (11 mo ago)

Thanks all ... I will definitely be using an independent VAG specialist rather than a stealer ... The car does currently have full Audi service history (having only done 29K miles), but given the age of the car I don't think moving to a VAG specialist will impact the resale value too much. TBH, I don't plan on selling it anyway ...


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Despite what some people say, including Audi, there's no such thing as "lifetime" anything, especially fluids. It's cheap insurance to have them replaced along with the filters (if present). If not on mileage, but also for time as thing just degrade as the car continues to age. When I took mine in for the Haldex, I had the DSG and Final Drive fluids all done at one go. It's already up in the air, so it's not a big deal for them to just start at the front and work their way to the back. I also had my coolant flushed at 100,000-km so it will be a while before I need to have any of these serviced again.

If you manage to find a competent mechanic, they'll often look for other things while they're under it waiting for the fluid to drain. Mine caught a *radiator leak* I never noticed from looking into the engine bay which could have easily blown out on the a-bahn. The Service Manager sent me a text message along with a photo and I authorized the radiator and temperature sensor replacement while it was still up in the air.


----------

